# What did you buy at the junkyard today



## GoceKU (Jul 19, 2018)

Today i stopped by the local scrap yard to throw away some scrap steel that has accumulated in the big garage. There wasn't too much usable solid round stock to buy for machining on my lathe but did managed to found this big air compressor pump, it's missing its big pulley but look to be in good condition, i did put on a bolt and turn it over with a wrench and it sounds like is pumping also picked up couple of old steel rims and few odds and ends. I did get hell of a deal on the air pump, not sure was it because i brought him scrap in exchange for scrap but the pump cost me 8$ all in less than 10$ for everything.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 19, 2018)

Looks like a refrigeration pump- good condition too Goce


----------



## benmychree (Jul 19, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> Looks like a refrigeration pump- good condition too Goce


Not a refrigeration pump, it looks to be a two stage air compressor.


----------



## GoceKU (Jul 19, 2018)

It's a single stage air compressor by the looks, pretty big in size, i can't find any tabs or manufacturer marks to look up specs.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 20, 2018)

Looks a lot like this one. Nice find. Mike
                                                                          $294.99                                                                                                                                + Free Shipping                                                                                        
                                                                                                   In Stock.                                                                                    Sold by *Industrial Equipment Expert*










                            Roll over image to zoom in





  



Tri Piston Air Compressor



*                                                                                                                                                                    Air Compressor Pump - 1-Stage, 3-Cylinder, 14 CFM @ 90 PSI                                                                                                                                                                                                                        *



                    Be the first to review this item                


                                                                                                                                      |                       5 answered questions           









        Business Price                                                                             $294.99                                                                                                             & *FREE Shipping* 








*Note:* Not eligible for Amazon Prime.







                                           In Stock.                    











                                                                                                           Get it as soon as                                                                                                                                                                             July 25 - 30 when you choose Standard Shipping at checkout.





                                               Business Seller                                                                    Ships from and sold by Industrial Equipment Expert.                                                                                    



























 
                             Air Compressor Pump - 1-Stage, 3-Cylinder, 14 CFM @ 90 PSI                                                    
 
                             Speed: 5HP MOTOR – 1100 RPM - Engine units can Run Up to 1100 RPM MAX                                                    
 
                             Ideal for 5HP Motor – or GX200 Engine Style                                                    
 
                             Rated Pressure: 135 PSI Max Air Delivery: 14 CFM @ 90 PSI Free Air Delivery: 18 CFM                                                    
 
                             Max Air Pressure 150 PSI                                                    
 
                                                                                                                                                                                                    ›            See more product details 




                                                                Compare with similar items                                     










*New* (1) from $299.99 & FREE shipping.


  Report incorrect product information.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jul 20, 2018)

2 pieces of 3ft long 1/2" stainless rod and 4 x 2 1/2ft pieces of alu tube with threaded ends - parts for making a couple of external window shades
1 piece of thick walled square pipe and a chunk of 1x3x4" steel, to make a vise "adapter" for my new work bench, so I can swap in and out my vise, a bender and a grinder
a 2 3/16" socket, just because it's huge!

After taking off the money I got for my turnings and a pound of copper cable I found at the side of the road, the lot cost me $9  I love that place!


----------



## GoceKU (Apr 29, 2019)

Today i was in the vicinity of the junkyard so i visited it, there wasn't too much solid material to buy for future projects but i did found couple things, main of with was this copper tubing, from disassembled cars that were converted on LPG, i'll reuse it on my little niva project, also found couple of reservars for coolant and power steering. I also grabbed couple lada wiring connectors, an empty catalytic converter, for the swivel joint, also bought that aluminium bed frame i have some plans for that tubing, all in i paid 12$ witch was a great deal because the copper alone cost more than that in scrap, i negotiate the price down because the copper is covered in rubber sleeve and is not clean copper.


----------



## KBeitz (May 4, 2019)

I picked up this Onan gen set for a mere $50.00 Not knowing that there was a Kubota D722 engine inside.
It looks like it was never used. The magnets came unglued from the armature.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 5, 2019)

I made a very large contribution to the scrap yard today . 530 lbs worth .


----------



## john.k (May 16, 2019)

Looks like a varmint is livin in the Onan.......dog is mighty interested.......The little 3 cyl Kubota is a great little motor.........I was once going to put one in a motorbike and sidecar outfit.


----------



## KBeitz (May 16, 2019)

Your right... There was a mouse nest on the deck...


----------



## bill stupak (May 23, 2019)

two trav-a-dials with mounts. $15.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  both work  Stu


----------



## GoceKU (Jun 21, 2019)

Today i took a load of scrap steel to the scrap yard and when i was there i bought those thing. An YUGO torque mount as a spare i used them on the little niva recently and stainless pipe, that has some very thin cuts every 10 centimeters and a aluminium fuel can, i was concerned to use my made in USA fuel cans in the little niva it may resist them, this one is russian so it should be fine haha.


----------



## hman (Jun 21, 2019)

You wouldn't want World War 3 to start when you're out somewhere in the wilderness!


----------



## GoceKU (Jul 21, 2019)

Today i stopped by the local scrap yard to scrap some old car parts and found this, the steering box and linkage for a Lada, it is from a sedan but fits my little niva. It was very cheap and in good condition so i bought it as a spare.


----------



## GoceKU (Jan 16, 2020)

Today i had some spare time so i decided to take out some of the scrap metal that has accumulated in my garages, also i took out 3 brackets of steel shavings from my lathe. i took them to a local scrap yard and instead of getting 2-3$ for the whole load, i traded it for this mercedes gearbox and couple of aloy car rims. I'm not sure what will i use the rims for but the gearbox is prime for a good size test bench. Its very short all cast iron very strong and has decent gear ratios. I can tell it was remove with care from the blow torch cut shifter rods and all the rust  .


----------



## GoceKU (Jun 5, 2020)

I haven't been in scrap yards last couple of months, but yesterday i stopped by one, i did not had too much time but a quick walk thru i grabbed some car tings manly relays, sensors, pulleys, hydrolic cilinder, piston all in 5$.


----------



## vocatexas (Jun 5, 2020)

That's a pretty good haul for a fiver. How's the little Niva doing? I've been curious.


----------



## GoceKU (Jul 10, 2020)

Today i stopped by my local scrap yard just to see if there is something interesting. Found this rusty gearbox shaft, just for reference to in the back are 16" rims from the little niva, so is not a small piece of steel, i paid 5$ for it when putting it on the scale i noticed a Lada engine, the guy there said is from a riva, but i noticed the oil pan is definitely from a Niva, it has space for the front diff, so we weight it also and then he said do you want the head too, on the other side there was the cylinder head, missing its camshaft and couple other things, so i bought it too, finding a good 1600 engine block and head for scrap price was a good found, to be sure i clean off the engine numbers and i was right, there on the top 2121 that is an engine from a niva. I don't plan to install this engine in my Niva but i plan to use it for mockup when i'm making the conversion plate and adapters to fit a diesel engine in my little niva.


----------



## GoceKU (Aug 15, 2020)

I had lots of car seats left over from many of my parts cars taking space, so i call the junkmen to pick them up, surprisingly he came right away took most of them did not want to take the ones without any steel in them. And offered me 4$, basically just to take them away, i've seen this air compressor pump in his for sale rack i ask him how about a swap, so i got this pump and some more free space, not bad.


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 15, 2020)

No scrap yard visits but cleaning out the barn.  I salvaged around 20' of 1-1/4" shafting.  To the scrap heap went around 2,000 lbs of iron and steel and close to 1,000 lbs of horseshoes, mostly new.  I tried giving the shoes away to local farriers but got no reply so the scrappers will get them.


----------

